# Few new baits



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

7” wakebait for a friend, 5” musky crankbait, 6” musky vertical jigging bait. Had a follow/bite on the crankbait first time I had it in water but couldn’t hook up. Now I’m determined to get my first ever musky on one of my homemade baits. I’m also getting an airbrush over the winter so the paint jobs should be much improved. Thanks for looking.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I like the shad style square bill. Fish don't care if you use an airbrush or a rattle can.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Is your vertical jigging bait wood? All three look great, hope you get a big one on a bait you made yourself!


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

goolies said:


> I like the shad style square bill. Fish don't care if you use an airbrush or a rattle can.


Thank you. Oh I know they don’t care much about the paint but I like em to look perty


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Pike said:


> Is your vertical jigging bait wood? All three look great, hope you get a big one on a bait you made yourself!


Thanks! Yea it was wood. I was trying to make something similar to a bondy for fishing the standing trees in Caesar creek. It had a nice wobble on the fall. Unfortunately I broke it off my first trip. Got it unsnagged a few times until it got tangled around a tree limb and went bye bye


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

6” glider
Not sure why it’s not letting me attach a picture now.. https://imgur.com/gallery/9BCzkIu


----------

